# Economy or Reliability?



## debodun (Mar 8, 2017)

If you had to choose between cheap or dependable for household services such as trash removal or fuel delivery, which would you choose?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2017)

Dependable first, price second.

Ben Franklin - “The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten.”


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2017)

Amen Bea. I never heard that quote of Ben's before; it's a good one.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 8, 2017)

Dependable.


----------



## IKE (Mar 8, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Dependable.



I agree.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2017)

Dependable over economy, what Bea quoted is very true.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 8, 2017)

I am with dependable as well especially with our propane delivery in winter.  Once had an older couple next door who seemed to run out of propane very often, until they finally switched to a more reliable server.  I felt bad because the husband was disabled and on Oxygen.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 8, 2017)

debodun said:


> If you had to choose between cheap or dependable for household services such as trash removal or fuel delivery, which would you choose?



Which would you choose?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 11, 2017)

It costs more to do it over that it does to do it right.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 11, 2017)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> It costs more to do it over that it does to do it right.



I see that in the apartment complex where I live.  The management pays two fellas full time to make basic repairs.  They replace, faucets, toilet valves, etc....  The parts that they use for these repairs are always the cheapest available so the fellas are always busy making the same basic repairs in the same apartments every couple of years. It seems like it would cut labor costs dramatically if they would use higher quality parts.


----------

